# So I'm Going To Do Shrooms For The First Time w/ My Friend Friend And I Was Wondering



## polonki (Mar 13, 2011)

how much should i buy? i weigh 90 lbs and i'm 5'0 and she weighs about 125 lbs and is about 5'3. Whats a good amount for us to buy and how much should each of us take?


----------



## cannabis420420 (Mar 13, 2011)

7 to 10 grams each of mushrooms should be enough for a good trip  i remember my first trip it was magical


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 13, 2011)

id buy an eighth.

3.5 grams.

both of you should eat a gram of it at first.
wait for the effects and if you feel like you should take more. then do it.

if you feel like you can really do it and you are comfortable with your mind and create an awesome setting to trip in....
spit the 8th exactly in half.
1.75 grams each.

i ate an eighth (3.5 grams) all to myself my first time. all at once.
it was a REALLY intense trip and i simply was not ready for it.
now a days. I can eat an 8th of mushrooms easily and be comfortable.
since i am so used to my mind now.

so sticking with a half eighth (1.7 grams) each your first time should be perfect.
itll be a little intense but nothing that'll make you go insane and freak the fuck out.

as long as you keep a comfortable environment and setting.
you will be pleasant as pie.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 13, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> 7 to 10 grams of mushrooms should be enough for a good trip  i remember my first trip it was magical


i disagree.

a first timer should never go above 2.5 grams their first FEW trips

http://www.erowid.org/plants/mushrooms/mushrooms_dose.shtml


----------



## polonki (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks I appreciate it :]


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 14, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> 7 to 10 grams each of mushrooms should be enough for a good trip  i remember my first trip it was magical


 This is retarded and borderline criminal. This asshole is trying to poison you poor girls.

Without looking at the quality of the mushrooms 2 grams each is an average dose for you two. Talk to the dealer. If these are described as strong and trippy then you might only want 1.5 grams each. If they are described as "average" or "normal" then 2 grams to 2.5 grams is fine.

As a 200lbs 6'2" guy I don't usually do more than 3.5 grams of really good shrooms and I prefer to steep the ground up mushrooms like a tea in warm apple juice. At about 1/2 my mass I don't think you should be doing more than I would.

The two of you could both get an 1/8th of shrooms (should be about $20 each) and do about 1/2 the bag or so. An even mix of caps and stems. If after about 45 minutes you're not well on your way to tripping balls then you can have another gram or so. 

Always remember. The mushrooms don't bring anything into you that wasn't there already. It is releasing your inner mind. You will feel normal again. Let me repeat that. You will not feel like that forever. Always remember that you're tripping out, don't take anything seriously, because you need to recognize that your mind is all fucked up. Don't look at yourself in the mirror. Always have a sober buddy your first time around. A guide is useful also.

Let me know if there is anything else you are concerned about when it comes to your first time tripping out. You're going to want to have plenty of tummy calming stuff, ginger ale and water and weed, to keep the trip from getting a little upsetting. Other than that just have a good time. Remember that it is more like a waking dream and that the walls aren't actually melting. Just enjoy the ride. It'll be over soon enough.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 14, 2011)

I never take less than 7 grams if i want to trip. but a couple of grams will do a first timer just fine.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 15, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> I never take less than 7 grams if i want to trip. but a couple of grams will do a first timer just fine.


have you written up a trip report from one of those experiences darth?? 

ive been meaning to read one.
if you haven't you should try and put together something if you get enough patience and time to piece your story back together.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 15, 2011)

Im not sure there is really much to write about, the last time i took them was mid last year, i took about 8 grams, i threw up a little spent the next hour jammin shine on you crazy diamond, then layed on my bed and went to space or something, the only thing i could "see" was vivid neon plasma trails circling me, i think me and my girlfreind talked, it was soo crazy, and soo fun, but it was a really internal trip I felt sorta like i was being pulled through worm holes maybe, i really just cant explain it, that was the most intense one i've had on mushrooms, but my personality took a huge turn after words, i began using substances much more rarely, and honestly became a much happier person, my girlfriend even likes me better now haha, I rarely fight with any one any more, not sure what all happened during the trip but it effected me the most out of all of them. almost as life changing as actually useing them for the first time. and its sorta like that every time, also less than a week after that, I chose a carreer direction i've stuck to more than anything i've ever started.


----------



## a dog named chico (Mar 15, 2011)

i had 2 grams 1st time, nice experience. smiling ear to ear


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 16, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> i disagree.
> 
> a first timer should never go above 2.5 grams their first FEW trips
> 
> http://www.erowid.org/plants/mushrooms/mushrooms_dose.shtml


2.5 is the ideal dosage for a mycological virgin. It shows you what its all about and wont' get you to the point where you're fully paranoid. An 8th can be a disaster for many.... which is the main reason people don't do psychedelics again. The initial first dose was too strong to begin with!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 16, 2011)

One word of advice. Shorten the title of this thread. 

"Proper Shroom Dosages" will be proper and avoid the eyes from going up and down reading the long tittle


----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> 2.5 is the ideal dosage for a mycological virgin. It shows you what its all about and wont' get you to the point where you're fully paranoid. An 8th can be a disaster for many.... which is the main reason people don't do psychedelics again. The initial first dose was too strong to begin with!


yes and no, it will give you a hint of what it can do but the effect is almost unrecogniseable from an indian dose of say 5g and up. Before someone asks, an indian dose is one that makes you see your spirit animal 

It goes from slightly fucked up and confused to a mindblowing magic mystery.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes. 2.5 depending on strain and how long its matured depends on the dramatic effects of the experience. Some people have a light mind and this dose can make them wander a lot..... visuals are just miscellenous vocalizations of are minds making sounds... but feelings are what truly matter. If in the gut you feel worried.... then worrisome boundries will be your place of sanctum. Take control, breathe, and realize you consume a small amount.... small enough to be threshold


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 16, 2011)

These are girls. 5 foot tall, hundred-pound-nothing, girls. Suggesting more than 1/8th of shrooms to young women like this should be viewed as malicious, retarded, and ultimately if it doesn't indirectly result in a karmic ass kicking should directly involve banishment from this site.

This shit is no joke. 

It's like if some kid came in, didn't know how many Brand X pills to take so someone says: "Take the lethal dose."

The risk is too great here for a very, very bad trip. These people are looking for good advice for themselves. Not what you do personally. Are you a 100lbs 5 foot chick??? No... Then who fucking cares how many grams you can eat of those 1/2 potent shrooms you get. 

I'm sorry. But when it comes to spiritual trips I have no patience for stupidity. Read the thread and know what you're saying before bothering to type. Because honestly, I think those 7 grams did permanent damage to your reasoning centers. Only explanation for some of the shit in this thread.


----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2011)

life is no joke...


----------



## canndo (Mar 16, 2011)

I am always at odds in proscribing a dose for a virgin. On the one hand, it is indeed safer and more reasonable to recommend a minimum dose but on the other, a minimum dose foreshadows the true event and a larger dose next time may never be as marvelously illuminating as it might be if one is thrust for the very first time into a brand new world with no previous expectations or notions. I have often found as T. Mckenna did that mushooms rarely "take off the gloves" for a newcomer, sort of giving the newling a grace period. On the other hand, even those who are treated wonderfuly by the spirit of the mushroom may not see it that way on their first goround.


----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2011)

it seems to be common with the purer tryptamines yes, happy hour first.. then da dah dum


----------



## skiweeds (Mar 16, 2011)

i would split an eighth ounce. if you really want to trip hard eat a full eighth each. enjoy!
btw, make sure you do in a safe, comfortable setting. make sure you dont have important shit to do until the next day. if you dont feel right, remember, your not going to die and you will eventually return to normal.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd just like to put out there, if you take enough you cant really "freak" out, you cant really do any thing but _except _it. you sure as hell cant fight it.

more people freak out on low doses than really high doses, i belive terrence mckenna even had a saying to that nature...

My opinion is these girls need to research alot more than just the proper dose before partaking in something so powerful. By powerful i mean its ability to change you, not the actually potency


----------

